# AA capital investements



## paudg4 (2 Mar 2009)

was just wondering did anyone get a call from AA Capital based in london and switzerland offering a convertible loan book. an option to buy shares at 30% below their future flotation price. anyone know about these things. its very tempting


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Mar 2009)

Hi Paudg

AA Capital does not appear to be authorised in Ireland to sell investment products. This would mean that they are illegal. You should report them to the Financial Regulator.

[broken link removed] is a list of the many unauthorised firms trying to part stupid Irish investors from their money.

brendan


----------



## paudg4 (3 Mar 2009)

Hi Brendan

the guy that called told me they were not regulated in Ireland,but they were in the u.k. He said it wouldnt make any difference to investing with them. does that make sense. probably not


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Mar 2009)

Paudg, 

If the deal is so good, why does this company have to call possible investors in another country to drum up business?  

If they claim to be regulated in the UK, you can check this very easily by contacting the FSA.  [broken link removed]

Personally I wouldn't touch this with someone else's barge-pole.


----------



## North Star (3 Mar 2009)

Paudg: A couple of points to back up what Brendan and Liam have said,

Convertible loans are a risky and highly technical investment, you would need to  consider yourself an expert to even consider looking at them
Convertible loans ( even the legit ones) in this environment will trade at very substantial discounts because of the risk involved
You will have little certainty on the payout if any
To re-iterate This is not a cold call product, a regulated firm here cant cold call you. Where did they get your details from?
The comments re unauthorised firms are worth re reading
Never invest in something you are not fully informed on or comfortable with!
 Run a mile
regards


----------



## Sunny (3 Mar 2009)

Don't even consider investing a penny. As Brendan says, I would also pass on any details you have to the Financial Regulator here so they can investigate and warn the public if an unauthorised firm is operating here. 

I checked the FSA directory and there is no mention of them and their website is a joke.


----------



## paudg4 (3 Mar 2009)

thanks guys. i guess if its too good to be true it usually is.
its hard to make a quick buck. ha ha


----------



## paudg4 (5 Mar 2009)

The aa capital guy called again this time telling me they were regulated in switzerland. even gave me his brokers name and number. i called the swiss regulators office and it turns out they are not regulated there. they are not even a registered company in the country. stay well away idd say


----------



## Dave Vanian (5 Mar 2009)

I'd contact the Irish Financial Regulator without delay to let them know about this crowd.


----------



## band (19 Aug 2009)

checked the fsa and aa capital are listed


----------



## Sunny (20 Aug 2009)

band said:


> checked the fsa and aa capital are listed


 
I checked the FSA as well and they are not registered in the UK and they are certainly not registered here. Can you provide a link?

I see it is your first post so I guess work is slow in AA Capital if you have time to be posting here.


----------

